# 2014 EVOC Protector Jacket



## Moxie (16. Juli 2014)

Duuudes,

hat irgendjemand schon Erfahrungen mit der neuen Protektorenjacke von EVOC gemacht? Ich bin gerade per Zufall darauf gestoßen und habe mir sofort gedacht: "Genau, was ich gesucht habe!!"

http://www.evocsports.com/de/bike/protection-wear-bike/bike-protector-jacket
http://www.red-dot-21.com/products/protector-jacket-protection-wear-for-sports-20110







Ich will mir schon länger eine ordentliche Weste ohne Ellbogenschoner holen (habe bereits welche von POC), die soll

- Rücken und Brustkorb breitflächig schützen,
- auf jeden Fall das Steißbein abdecken,
- und dicke Polster an den Schultern haben für den Fall, dass man seitlich aufprallt.

Die POC Spine VPD 2.0 DH war bislang das einzige Modell, dass mir einigermaßen zugesagt hat, aber die ist leider verdammt teuer und hat auch keinen Steißschutz.

Was ich bei der EVOC cool finde: Breite Schutzelemente, SAS-TEC-Schulterpolster, Steißschutz, Schlüsselbeinschutz, keine fest integrierten Ellbogenschoner, Gürtelschlaufen (gegen Hochrutschen), herausnehmbare Polster/maschinenwaschbar. Klingt eigentlich perfekt...

Wenn die schon irgendjemand probiert hat und was dazu sagen kann, bitte hier posten...aber hurtig!! 


Cheers,
Moxie


----------



## Spargelsofa (17. Juli 2014)

Hey, zufällig krieg ich die heute geliefert. Ich bin total gespannt ob sie tatsächlich so toll ist 

Edit: Die Jacke ist da und ich bin sehr zwiegespalten. Für das Geld hätte ich doch "etwas" mehr erwartet, aber dennoch macht sie einen guten Eindruck. Ich schreibe vielleicht Morgen mal ein Review/Fazit. Wird nämlich dann morgen gleich mal "eingetrailt".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janf85 (17. Juli 2014)

Das hört sich ja nicht sooo überzeugend an... ja die Poc ist irgendwie auch mein einziger favourit. Poc macht irgendwie einfach geile Protektoren... auch die Knieschoner von denen sind einfach ein Traum im vergleich zu allen die ich vorher hatte, auch wenn man mal viel treten muss.


----------



## Moxie (24. Juli 2014)

Testbericht?


----------



## Spargelsofa (25. Juli 2014)

Guten Morgen, 

aaaalso:




Das super umworbene Liteshield/Back Protector samt dem Back Link. Beides herausnehmbar.





Die Rückseite mit verstellbarem Nierengurt. Hier muss ich allerdings dazu sagen, dass die Riemen der Gurte scheinbar aus Gummi sind. Dieser ist zwar schon fest, aber ich habe keine Ahnung was ich davon halten soll.





Die Protektion im Bereich der Brust ist etwas ernüchternd, da quasi keine vorhanden ist. Allerdings wirbt Evoc auch nicht mit einer super tollen Brustprotektion, sondern mit einer guten Rücken- und Schulterprotektion. Von daher sollte man wissen was man sich da zulegt.





Ich bin kein Schneider und habe auch noch nicht allzu viel von der Konkurrenz in der Hand gehabt, aber die Nähte sehen meiner Meinung nach eher Laienhaft aus. Die gehen garantiert bald auf... Das ist übrigens innen.





Das Ganze von aussen.

Dummerweise konnte ich sie noch nicht auf dem Trail testen, da mir Einges dazwischen kam. Von der Passform her ist sie wohl eher Slim-Fit. Ich würde gerne mal wissen an was sich Evoc da orientiert, aber ich mit meinen 1,76m und 77kg fühle mich in der M-Variante etwas wie eine Presswurst. Allerdings sitzen die Protektoren echt super am Körper. Die L-Variante saß zwar besser im Bereich der Brust und des Bauches, allerdings rutschte mir die Jacke dann ständig nach oben und die Protektoren saßen auch nicht richtig. Aus dem Grund entschied ich mich für M. 
Die Jacke baut auch nicht so übertrieben auf, wie manch andere Jacke. Ob die 250€ nun gerechtfertigt sind lassen wir mal dahingestellt. Ich persönlich finde die Jacke bis auf die Riemen, Nähte und die maue Brustprotektion schon ziemlich cool. Da ich ausserdem ein echter Pessimist bin (deshalb gehen auch bald die Nähte auf und einer der Riemen reisst) hoffe ich, dass sich Evoc diesbezüglich nicht quer stellt.

Da dies meine Erste Review überhaupt war, hoffe ich, dass ich Euch vielleicht etwas helfen konnte. Falls jemand andere Bilder möchte oder Fragen hat könnt ihr mir gerne ein PN schreiben.

Gruß
Manuel


----------



## Moxie (25. Juli 2014)

Hey, super! Vielen Dank für die ersten Eindrücke. 

Ich bin ebenfalls kein Schneider, aber was die Nähte angeht, so handelt es sich bei diesen "Knäueln" um die Enden einer umlaufenden Naht. Das sind quasi mehrere Knoten übereinander, die die Naht an der Stelle sichern sollen. Musst halt mal schauen, ob die irgendwann aufgehen oder nicht.

Riemen: Sicher, dass die komplett aus Gummi sind und nicht aus einem elastischen Gewebe mit Gummianteil? Weil reiner Gummi dürfte nach einer Weile (Wind, Wetter, Sonneneinstrahlung) rissig werden, was keine so dolle Lösung ist.

Schulterpolster: Wie dick sind die und meinst Du, die puffern auch Stürze auf spitze Steine/Felsen gut weg?

Rücken-/Steißschutz: Selbiges hier. Beim Steißschutz frage ich mich auch, ob die leicht mal weg-/hochrutschen oder gut an Ort und Stelle fixiert sind. Wenn man mal auf den Hintern landet, hat man jam meistens noch etwas Geschwindigkeit drauf, und viele Steißschoner rutschen hier einem gerne mal weg.

Brustpanzer: Die sehen auch auf den Herstellerphotos schon etwas dürftig aus...ist da ebenfalls SAS-TEC drin oder sind das einfach nur dünne Schaumstoff-/Gummischichten? Wie dick sind die eigentlich?


Sorry, dass ich dich jetzt so ausquetsche... 

Besten Dank für die Auskünfte!


----------



## Spargelsofa (25. Juli 2014)

Hey,

zu den Riemen: Es könnte gut sein bzw. wird wohl auch so sein, dass es ein spezielles Gewebe mit Gummianteil ist.

Schulterpolster: An der dicksten Stelle ca. 1,7cm dick und ich würde schon fast meine Hand dafür ins Feuer legen, dass die das wegpuffern. Kommt natürlich immer darauf an wie blöd man stürzt.

Rücken-/Steißbeinschutz: Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Mit dem Nierengurt bleibt eigentlich alles in Position, aber auch hier eine Frage des Sturzes.

Brust: Ob da jetzt auch SAS-Schaum ist kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber vom anfassen/gefühl her würde ich sagen, ja. Ich messe ~5mm.


----------



## clemsi (25. Juli 2014)

Ich hab die auch seit letzter Woche, allerdings noch nicht (ein)gefahren. Was aber mir aber gleich aufgefallen ist: da der Rückenteil mehr oder weniger eine große Platte ist und damit nicht sonderlich flexibel, liegt dieser bei mir auf den schulterblättern hinten auf und steht ab dort dann hinten vom körper/nacken weg - somit liegt auch der obere teil nicht am nacken an (nichts ansatzweise). Das schaut nicht nur seltsam aus, sondern fühlt sich auch entsprechend komisch an.
Aber: vielleicht ist das beim Fahren anders... muss ich erst mal richtig testen. Ansonsten kommt das Teilchen wieder weg.


----------



## Spargelsofa (25. Juli 2014)

@clemsi Öhm, hört sich ganz danach als wär die Jacke zu groß(?). Hast du auch die nächst kleinere Größe anprobiert?


----------



## beat_junkie (25. Juli 2014)

Kumpel hat die jacke auch seit kurzem. Bei ihm steht die am Nacken oben auch weg.


----------



## clemsi (25. Juli 2014)

Spargelsofa schrieb:


> @clemsi Öhm, hört sich ganz danach als wär die Jacke zu groß(?). Hast du auch die nächst kleinere Größe anprobiert?



ich hab die L bei 185cm/76kg - ist schon gut straff. Bei M werd ich wahrscheins iwann bewusstlos...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moxie (25. Juli 2014)

Kann es sein, dass das Material thermoplastisch ist, also erst auf Körpertemperatur gebracht werden muss, damit es weicher wird und sich deinem Rücken anschmiegt? Ähnlich ist es ja auch beim VPD von POC, die müssen erst mal "warmgetragen" werden, damit sie flexibler werden.


----------



## supermanlovers (25. Juli 2014)

Moxie schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass das Material thermoplastisch ist, also erst auf Körpertemperatur gebracht werden muss, damit es weicher wird und sich deinem Rücken anschmiegt? Ähnlich ist es ja auch beim VPD von POC, die müssen erst mal "warmgetragen" werden, damit sie flexibler werden.



Nein, der Ruckenprotektor bleibt hart.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## clemsi (29. Juli 2014)

Ich war nun am So mal einen Tag im Park mit dem Teilchen, daher noch mal ein kleines Feedback:
Nach etwas rumprobieren mit der Höhe des Nierengurtes saß die Jacke deutlich besser, heißt: ist nicht mehr nach oben gerutscht und lag dadurch viel besser am Rücken an - das blieb dann auch für den Rest des Tages so.
Bei knapp 30° hatte ich drunter ein kurzes Mesh shirt (Craft), darüber die Evoc und darüber ein Langarm Troy Lee - war nie unangenehm bezüglich der Temperatur, Schweiß oder Passform. Nur beim Kuchen essen hab ich ihr ne Pause gegönnt


----------



## Spargelsofa (29. Juli 2014)

Sehr gut. Das Shirt unter der Jacke spare ich mir aber lieber


----------



## Sasse82 (29. November 2014)

Hat die Jacke schon mal jemand für ausgedehnte "Enduro" Touren genutzt?
Wie "warm" ist die Jacke tatsächlich?
Kann man damit auch mal 1000 HM hoch treten ohne gleich den Hitzetod zu sterben? Oder ist sie dafür eben doch nicht geeignet?
Ich suche eben eine Protektorenjacke mit kurzen Ärmeln damit die Schultern geschützt sind für den "Enduro" Einsatz.


----------



## pat (3. Dezember 2014)

Mein Teil dazu (fahre die Jacke seit dem Sommer, nur Einsatz im Park):
- Rückenprotektor ist - wie andere schon erwähnten - eher steif. Kein thermoplastischer Sas-Tec-Protektor. Dafür wesentlich leichter und belüftet.
- Jacke gibt's in 4 Grössen von S bis XL. Rückenprotektor allerdings nur in 3 Grössen. M und L teilen sich denselben. Jacke Gr. L hat einen längeren BackLink/Steissbeinprotektor und längeres Nackenpolster, der hochwertig geschützte Bereich entspricht Gr. M.
- Paar lose Fäden hab ich auch gefunden, hab ich gleich mit dem Feuerzeug verschweisst. Bislang hat sich keine Naht gelöst.
- Die Schulterprotektoren sind exakt diesselben von SasTec wie in meinen O'Neal Sinner Knieschonern. Also top. Thermoplastisch, passen sich an und sind bequem. Dank der versch. Trimmriemen sind die Schulterprotektoren individuell gut einstellbar und sind im Fall eines Sturzes dort, wo sie sein sollen. Schulterschutz ist mMn sehr gut und die Stärke dieser Jacke.
- Die Polster im Brust-/Rippenbereich scheinen aus dämpfendem Material, sind aber nur sehr dünn. Primär optischer Natur.
- Mit Leatt Brace kompatibel.

Pro: Trägt nur wenig auf. Gute Bewegungsfreiheit. Angenehm zu tragen. Geringes Gewicht. Kein Hitzestau. Sehr guter Schulter-Schutz. Vernünftiger Rückenschutz. Schlanker Schnitt.
Contra: Der höherwertig geprüfte Protektor dürfte bei Gr. L länger sein. Brust-/Rippenschutz primär optischer Natur. Den hohen Kaufpreis eigentlich nicht wert...

Da ich allerdings an Konkurrenzprodukten bislang mind. gleich viele Unzulänglichkeiten gefunden habe und Stärken/Schwächen der Evoc meiner subjektiven Wertung am ehesten entsprochen haben, sehe ich derzeit keine für mich geeignetere Alternative.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MUFC (7. Januar 2015)

ich hatte die 2015er version erst vor kurzem probiert und die hat mir perfekt gepasst, der zip ist auch relativ fein, so kann man es etwas öffnen wenn es heiß ist. habe mir die jacke jetzt noch nicht gekauft, in der hoffnung dass das 2014er modell IRGENDWANN in den sale geht.


----------



## Sasse82 (7. Januar 2015)

Wie unterscheidet sich denn die 2015er von der 2014er?
Ist die 2015er überhaupt schon im Handel?

Ich habe mich nun definitiv auch für die EVOC und gegen die Scott compression gear entschieden, hauptsächlich wegen der Schulter-Protektoren.
Ich weiß nur noch nicht ob Größe M oder L, und ob ich 2015 oder 2014 habe weiß ich auch nicht. ;-)


----------



## MUFC (7. Januar 2015)

kaum, ich hatte beide an und vom design her sieht es komplett gleich aus. der verkäufer meinte lediglich, dass bei dem brustschutz etwas geändert wurde und dass dies so ein art schutz ist, der erst beim sturz hart werden soll - wie das gehen soll weiß ich aber selber nicht 
In dem Shop hatte er ein Modell aus 2015, weiter sollen noch kommen hieß es. hatte größe s, am meisten an der jacke gefällt mir, dass es sehr leicht ist und meiner meinung nach perfekt passt.


----------



## supermanlovers (8. Januar 2015)

MUFC schrieb:


> der verkäufer meinte lediglich, dass bei dem brustschutz etwas geändert wurde und dass dies so ein art schutz ist, der erst beim sturz hart werden soll - wie das gehen soll weiß ich aber selber nicht


Das wäre nur ein recht bedeutender Unterschied.


----------



## MUFC (8. Januar 2015)

ja, nur steht von diesem feature nicht einmal etwas auf der homepage von evoc. und ich denke, dass so ein feature bestimmt extra angeführt werden würde.
http://www.evocsports.com/de/bike/protection-wear-bike/bike-protector-jacket


----------



## Roedler (8. Januar 2015)

Könnte man den Rückenprotektor bei der Evoc auch einzeln tragen, so wie bei der SCOTT Drifter DH Body Armor ?

(habe ich doch nicht überlesen?)


----------



## supermanlovers (8. Januar 2015)

Nein


----------



## InoX (9. Januar 2015)

Also laut EVOC Katalog, wo an allen neuen Artikeln dran steht wenn es neu ist, hat sich an der Protector Jacket nichts geändert.

Der Brustschutz ist laut EVOC sowas: "*Perforated Viscoelastic Foam Padding:* Diesen hochdichten, viskoelastischen Schaum wird als Padding positioniert an den neuralgischen Bereichen wie Schultern, Schlüsselbein, Brust und Hüfte. Der Clou, durch eine spezielle, kreuzförmige Perforation des Materials passt es sich immer genau der Körperform an und bietet zusätzlich Belüftung."

Wenn ihr wollt, kann ich am Montag auch nochmal bei meinem Großhändler anfragen wie der das beschreiben würde.

Die losen Fäden sind, wie schon gesagt, die Enden der umlaufenden Naht die am Ende immer vernäht werden.


----------



## MUFC (11. Januar 2015)

ja wäre super wenn du da nachfragen könntest 
ich denke, dass ich ihn mir trotzdem zulegen werde, ist extrem leicht und passt perfekt.
vielleicht wird das 2014er modell mal günstiger, dann wäre es umso besser.


----------



## InoX (11. Januar 2015)

Habe die Anfrage verschickt. Mal sehen was bei rauskommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sasse82 (11. Januar 2015)

Habe seit heute Größe L hier und werde sie behalten.
Was mir sonst aufgefallen ist, die Schrift vorne "Protector Jacket" hat eine andere Farbe als das andere Exemplar, Gold statt Grün. Auch das Evoc ist etwas vergilbt, nicht so weiß wie  das der anderen Weste.
Ich vermute, dass die erste Weste einer 2015er ist, die neue eine 2014, sonst konnte ich aber keinen Unterschied feststellen.


----------



## Hillside (12. Januar 2015)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Habe seit heute Größe L hier und werde sie behalten.
> Was mir sonst aufgefallen ist, die Schrift vorne "Protector Jacket" hat eine andere Farbe als das andere Exemplar, Gold statt Grün. Auch das Evoc ist etwas vergilbt, nicht so weiß wie  das der anderen Weste.
> Ich vermute, dass die erste Weste einer 2015er ist, die neue eine 2014, sonst konnte ich aber keinen Unterschied feststellen.



Kannst Du evtl. ein Bild machen? Mich würde interessieren, inwieweit man das '14er-Modell vom '15er unterscheiden kann. Danke!


----------



## InoX (12. Januar 2015)

Also der Brustschutz ist sehr minimalistisch aus Schaum gestaltet der sich bei einem Aufschlag verhärtet. Ähnlich wie D3O Material funktioniert es nur ab etwa Zehn Grad. Wenn man die Weste trägt wird sie aber durch den Körper erwärmt weshalb das nahezu egal sein dürfte.

Die Nachfrage scheint ja da zu sein. Dann werde ich die auch mal zum Verkauf bestellen.


----------



## Sasse82 (12. Januar 2015)

Hillside schrieb:


> Kannst Du evtl. ein Bild machen? Mich würde interessieren, inwieweit man das '14er-Modell vom '15er unterscheiden kann. Danke!


Ein Bild bringt da wirklich nicht viel. ;-)
Habe sie eben noch einmal verglichen. Der einzige Unterschied den ich ausmachen könnte ist die Schriftfarbe. Helles Grün, statt Gold/Braun.
Beim betasten der Protektoren an der Brust konnte ich auch keinen Unterschied feststellen.


----------



## Hillside (12. Januar 2015)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Ein Bild bringt da wirklich nicht viel. ;-)
> Habe sie eben noch einmal verglichen. Der einzige Unterschied den ich ausmachen könnte ist die Schriftfarbe. Helles Grün, statt Gold/Braun.
> Beim betasten der Protektoren an der Brust konnte ich auch keinen Unterschied feststellen.



Danke. Die 2014er hat also grüne Schrift, die 2015er Gold/Braun? Oder ist es vielleicht umgekehrt?


----------



## Sasse82 (12. Januar 2015)

Ich denke umgekehrt, sicher bin ich mir aber nicht. Dazu müsste man mal die ersten Produktbilder anschauen.


----------



## 4Stroke (13. Januar 2015)

Evoc Protektorenjacke:

Die Jacke orientiert sich eher an der sportlichen/schlanken Figur. 
Der recht dünne Schaum im Brustbereich soll sich im Falle eines Sturzes wohl verhärten. 

+ angenehm zu tragen
+ trägt nicht zu dick auf
+ unterer Rückenbereich mit abgedeckt 
+ Protekoren auch unten/seitlicher Bauch


----------



## Hillside (13. Januar 2015)

@4Stroke Danke! Welche Größe ist das? Kannst Du noch etwas zu Deiner Körpergröße etc. sagen? 

Handelt es sich bei Dir um ein 2014er oder 2015er Modell?


----------



## 4Stroke (13. Januar 2015)

Hillside schrieb:


> @4Stroke Danke! Welche Größe ist das? Kannst Du noch etwas zu Deiner Körpergröße etc. sagen?
> 
> Handelt es sich bei Dir um ein 2014er oder 2015er Modell?



Größe XL
190cm, zz 93kg
2014er Modell, aber die sind meines Wissens identisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NomadTom (13. Januar 2015)

Ich vermute das Du (4Stroke) ein 2015er Modell hast (?)
Habe meine im Oktober 2014 gekauft und die sieht ja doch ein bißchen anders aus, Logo und Pads am Hals.
Ich habe eine in Größe L bei 1,75cm Körpergröße.


----------



## 4Stroke (13. Januar 2015)

NomadTom schrieb:


> Ich vermute das Du (4Stroke) ein 2015er Modell hast (?)
> Habe meine im Oktober 2014 gekauft und die sieht ja doch ein bißchen anders aus, Logo und Pads am Hals.
> Ich habe eine in Größe L bei 1,75cm Körpergröße.



Nein ist von 2014, steht/stand auch dran.
Das Logo ist durch die Hand verdeckt.


----------



## Moxie (27. Januar 2015)

Was mich bei diesem viscoelastischen Schaum stört: Bei einer stumpfen, aber kleinflächigen Krafteinwirkung verhärtet sich auch nur ein entsprechend kleiner Bereich der "Panzerung"...das heißt, die im Idealfall großflächige Energiedissipation, die man bei guten Hartschalenpanzerungen hat, ist nicht gegeben. Soll heißen, wenn man einen Aststumpf in den Thorax gerammt bekommt, brechen einem die Rippen, ob mit oder ohne Schaum, und zwar (so meine Vermutung) mit größerer Wahrscheinlichkeit als bei massiven Hartplatten. Das Material kann sicher guten Schutz bieten, aber m. E. setzt das schon eine gewisse Dicke voraus...

Kann vielleicht jemand mal versuchen, die Dicke der Brustplatte (und eventuell auch des Rückenpanzers) zu messen?


----------



## Sasse82 (27. Januar 2015)

Die Brustplatten sind bzgl Schutz tatsächlich vernachlässigbar meiner Meinung nach. Da sind in sich schon viel zu flexibel und klein.

Aber der Rückenpanzer ist ordentlich dick und steif konstruiert. Ca. 1,5-2 cm dick (geschätzt) und lässt mit der Hand auch nicht so leicht biegen. Bietet meiner Meinung nach auch punktuell guten Schutz.


----------



## InoX (27. Januar 2015)

Der vordere Schutz ist auch nicht als vollwertiger Schutz konzipiert sondern nur minimal. Das ist unter Anderem zugunsten der Beweglichkeit so gemacht  worden.


----------



## 4Stroke (28. Januar 2015)

Wenn man mit der Faust auf die "Brustplatten" schlägt, werden diese nicht hart .
Woher weiß das Material eigentlich, dass es bei einem Sturz hart werden muss?
Vielleicht ist auch die Faust und bspw. ein Lenker ein schlechter Vergleich .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hillside (28. Januar 2015)

Ich finde die "Brustpanzerung" kaum der Rede wert und eigentlich die einzige Schwäche des Jacket. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass das etwas nützt.


----------



## Sasse82 (28. Januar 2015)

Jup, gegen Schläge hilft das sicher kaum etwas, allerhöchstens gegen Abschürfungen, etc...


----------



## 4Stroke (28. Januar 2015)

Hillside schrieb:


> Ich finde die "Brustpanzerung" kaum der Rede wert und eigentlich die einzige Schwäche des Jacket. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass das etwas nützt.



Du glaubst... 

Ich habe zu diesem Thema Evoc mal eine e-Mail geschrieben. Mal sehn was sie dazu sagen, interessiert mich mal.



Sasse82 schrieb:


> Jup, gegen Schläge hilft das sicher kaum etwas, allerhöchstens gegen Abschürfungen, etc...



Abschürfungen wohl eher weniger, klar im Notfall immer etwas, aber dann hätte man besser Leder nehmen müssen .


----------



## pat (2. Februar 2015)

Die dünnen Brustpolster der Evoc dürften keine spürbare Dämpfung haben, geschätzte 3mm Dicke sind einfach zu wenig. Schulter und Rücken hingegen sind gut. Dafür trägt die Jacke wenig auf, da muss man halt Prioritäten setzen.

Wer Schutzwirkung wie von Moxie angesprochen will, trägt halt z.B. ne Leatt Body Protector 5.5. Geschmeidiger Tragekomfort wie bei der Evoc wird's mit dem Hartschalenpanzer aber nicht geben. Jeder nach seinem Gusto...


----------



## 4Stroke (2. Februar 2015)

pat schrieb:


> Die dünnen Brustpolster der Evoc dürften keine spürbare Dämpfung haben, geschätzte 3mm Dicke sind einfach zu wenig. Schulter und Rücken hingegen sind gut. Dafür trägt die Jacke wenig auf, da muss man halt Prioritäten setzen.
> 
> Wer Schutzwirkung wie von Moxie angesprochen will, trägt halt z.B. ne Leatt Body Protector 5.5. Geschmeidiger Tragekomfort wie bei der Evoc wird's mit dem Hartschalenpanzer aber nicht geben. Jeder nach seinem Gusto...



Die Jacke richtet sich laut Evoc auch eher an die Gruppe Freerider/Endurobiker.
Die Polsterungen im Brustbereich sollen kleine Aufschläge lindern, jedoch kein Vergleich zum Rückenprotektor mit anderer Klassifizierung mit vorgegebenen Normen.
Grund von Evoc für diesen leichten Brustschutz war, dass Freerider/Endurobiker eher keine direkten Einschläge in den Bereich haben und man den Fokus eher auf maximale Bewegung und Belüftung legt.


----------



## Hillside (2. Februar 2015)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Du glaubst...



Ja. Ich vermute, finde, meine, denke. Kann ich alles ganz gut selbst. 
Aber schön, wenn Evoc helfen möchte.



4Stroke schrieb:


> Die Jacke richtet sich laut Evoc auch eher an die Gruppe Freerider/Endurobiker.
> Die Polsterungen im Brustbereich sollen kleine Aufschläge lindern, jedoch kein Vergleich zum Rückenprotektor mit anderer Klassifizierung mit vorgegebenen Normen.
> Grund von Evoc für diesen leichten Brustschutz war, dass Freerider/Endurobiker eher keine direkten Einschläge in den Bereich haben und man den Fokus eher auf maximale Bewegung und Belüftung legt.



Hat Dir das Evoc so geschrieben / ist das die Antwort auf Deine Anfrage?


----------



## 4Stroke (2. Februar 2015)

Hillside schrieb:


> Ja.
> 
> 
> 
> Hat Dir das Evoc so geschrieben / ist das die Antwort auf Deine Anfrage?



Ja habs so wiedergegeben.


----------



## Hillside (2. Februar 2015)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Ja habs so wiedergegeben.



Also interpretiert.

Gibt es einen Grund, nicht einfach die Mail zu posten? Kannst die Namen ja entfernen.

Zur Antwort: Da haben sie vielleicht wie Ergon auch "Enduro-Bewegungsanalysen" (s.u.) durchgeführt, dass sie so genau wissen, dass in dem Bereich keine Verletzungen auftreten.

EDIT: Danke für die PM mit der Nachricht. Du hast es gut wiedergegeben. Für mich wird die Protector Jacket dann aber nicht richtig beworben. @pat meinte ja auch, dass es ideal für Park ist und er es auch vor allem oder nur dort nutzt. Für Freeride Touren ist es wohl schon wieder etwas warm/einschränkend.

Ich finde die restlichen Protektoren und die Passform gut, aber der Schutz im Brustbereich ist dem Preis nicht angemessen.

Wenn Evoc den Einsatz primär im Freeride/Enduro-Bereich sieht, ist das eine Einschränkung, die auf der Website nicht erkennbar ist. Im Gegenteil:



> CE-zertifizierter LITESHIELD AIR Back Protector, herausnehmbare SAS-TEC Schulterprotektoren, Schlüsselbeinpolsterung, Brustschutzpolster, Beckenschutz.
> (...) Polsterung für: Schlüsselbein, Brust, Hüft- und Beckenknochen



Der Brustbereich wird in keiner Weise besonders relativiert (außer, dass Polsterung natürlich generell viel heißen kann). Weil Evoc noch die Air und Life Westen anbietet, ist das Protector Jacket ja die am meisten schützende Variante bei Evoc.


----------



## 4Stroke (2. Februar 2015)

Problem bei den ganzen Schaumprotektoren im Gegensatz zu den Hartschalen sehe ich viel eher in ihrer quasi nicht vorhandenen Rutschfreudigkeit. 
Sobald man mit mehr Speed unterwegs ist und es wickelt einen 2...3 mal, dann sind bei mir Ellbogen und Knie sofort nach dem ersten Aufprall gewandert und dann gabs leichte Prellungen/Schürfwunden. Keine Ahnung wie es bei einer Jacke ist.


----------



## Sasse82 (2. Februar 2015)

Bei der Jacke sollten sie fester sitzen. Rücken sowieso, und die Schulter Polster sind mit den Riemen meiner Meinung auch deutlich besser fixiert als bei anderen "leichten" Protektorwesten.
Bei Knien setze ich dagegen auch auf Hartschale.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PSY~CHO~PATH (4. Februar 2015)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Kombi: Evoc Protector Jacket und Leatt Brace dbx 5.5?
Kann man das Brace vernünftig über der Veste tragen? Die Leatt 3df Airfit gibt es ja leider nur mit langen Armen und komplett ohne.


----------



## pat (9. Februar 2015)

PSY~CHO~PATH schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Kombi: Evoc Protector Jacket und Leatt Brace dbx 5.5?


Jedenfalls mit meinem DBX Comp 3 verträgt sich die Evoc Jacke bestens. Ob das beim 5.5 ebenso ist, keine Ahnung, sehe aber kein prinzipielles Problem.


----------



## easy.vic (10. Februar 2015)

Hallo. Ist auch weiterhin voller Tragekomfort gegeben wenn man ohne Schulterprotektoren fährt?


----------



## pat (12. Februar 2015)

Und wozu sollte man das tun? Die Sas-Tec-Schulterprotektoren sind in meinen Augen das Argument für die Evoc Jacke. Wenn du eine Weste mit Rückenpanzer willst, kannst dir gleich die Evoc Vest oder für einen Bruchteil des Geldes z.B. die O'Neal Magnetic holen (mit Sas-Tec-Rückenprotektor).


----------



## MUFC (19. Februar 2015)

ich bin immer noch unentschlossen was die jacke angeht, 250€ sind nicht gerade ohne.
am besten an der jacke gefällt mir, dass sie bis zum stoßbein geht, dass sie, bei mir zumindst, perfekt sitzt, dass sie leicht ist und dass man sich auch noch gut bewegen kann, außerdem kann der reisverschluss etwas geöffnet werden, sollte es zu heiß sein.
ich habe bis jetzt noch keine jacke getragen, die so perfekt sitzt.


----------



## cxfahrer (25. Februar 2015)

Hab sie heut auch anprobiert, bin unschlüssig.

Für Enduro/FR fast etwas schwer.
Hat die mal jemand auf Touren angehabt? Geht die auch mit Rucksack (das geht mit Hartschale ja garnicht)?

Sitz war perfekt, endlich mal eine XL Weste ohne angeformten Bierbauch.


----------



## Sasse82 (25. Februar 2015)

Du findest die schwer? Ich habe sie anprobiert und war so von den Komfort und dem leichten Gefühl überzeugt, dass ich sie trotz des Preises behalten habe.
Mein Einsatzzweck werden ausgedehnte Enduro Touren sein, wo es wirklich darum geht viel Spaß und Action auf den Abfahrten zu haben, gelegentlich auch mal ein Enduro Rennen, aber nicht die Feierabendrunde auf den Hometrails.


----------



## 4Stroke (6. März 2015)

Passt sich euer Rückenprotektore der Linie eures Rückens an?
Das Material ist ja schon sehr fest und bei mir ist oben am Trapez (oberer Rücken Richtung Nacken) immer noch Platz, da passt eine ganze Hand zwischen. Muss sich die Jacke durch Tragen noch "einformen"?





cxfahrer schrieb:


> Hat die mal jemand auf Touren angehabt? Geht die auch mit Rucksack (das geht mit Hartschale ja garnicht)?



Ja hab ich.
Rucksack hab ich in der Regel immer auf, geht auch mit.


----------



## MUFC (12. März 2015)

die jacke ist für downhill also nicht empfehlenswert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whitey (12. März 2015)

Ich fahre die Jacke ein Jahr mittlerweile. Top belüftet, angenehm leicht, anziehen und vergessen. Sie erfüllt alle Normen - einfach ein gutes Gefühl. Crash hatte ich noch keinen damit


----------



## beutelfuchs (15. März 2015)

Habe mit 1.83m jetzt 'ne L da. Und schon im Stehen reicht der Steissprotektor kaum ueber den Steiss. Mit gekreummten Ruecken im simulierten Abflug haengt das Ding deutlich zu weit oben. Ist das bei euch auch so?


----------



## InoX (15. März 2015)

Vielleicht solltest du die Größe deiner Jacke nicht von deiner Körpergröße abhängig machen sondern von deiner Rückenlänge.


----------



## fone (23. März 2015)

Whitey schrieb:


> Ich fahre die Jacke ein Jahr mittlerweile. Top belüftet, angenehm leicht, anziehen und vergessen. Sie erfüllt alle Normen - einfach ein gutes Gefühl. Crash hatte ich noch keinen damit


Ist der Rückenprotektor weicher geworden? 
Sollten bei den Evoc-Dingern nicht mit der Zeit so Stege brechen, damit sich das Ding dem Rücken anpassen kann?


----------



## Whitey (23. März 2015)

fone schrieb:


> Ist der Rückenprotektor weicher geworden?
> Sollten bei den Evoc-Dingern nicht mit der Zeit so Stege brechen, damit sich das Ding dem Rücken anpassen kann?



Weiß ich nicht. Das Teil war von der ersten Minute super bequem und passt hervorragend.


----------



## 4Stroke (23. März 2015)

fone schrieb:


> Ist der Rückenprotektor weicher geworden?
> Sollten bei den Evoc-Dingern nicht mit der Zeit so Stege brechen, damit sich das Ding dem Rücken anpassen kann?



Habe die 2014er. Was für Stege?
Der Rückenprotektor ist nicht wirklich als weich zu bezeichnen.
Habe sie aber auch erst 1x getragen. Vielleicht trägt es sich noch ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (23. März 2015)

@4Stroke 

Ich hatte mal die einfache Evoc-Weste zuhause, sie aber wieder zurück geschickt.
Im Mailkontakt mit Evoc habe ich dann gesagt bekommen, das der harte Rückenprotektor sowas wie Sollbruchstellen haben soll, die beim Eintragen bzw.mit der Zeit brechen und somit den Protektor flexibler machen. Der Protektor vom Kumpel war auch schon fast labberig im Vergleich zum Neuzustand. bla bla bla....

mal eben die Email von [email protected] rausgesucht:

_"Danke für deine Mail. Der LITESHIELD BACK PROTECTOR und LITESHIELD AIR+ BACK PROTECTOR bestehen aus einem Schichtaufbau verschiedener Materialien, welche miteinander thermisch „verbacken“ sind. Das Hauptdämpfungsmaterial ist ein hochverdichteter EPS Kern in einer speziellen segmentierten Konstruktion (ähnlich wie eine Schokoladentafel). Diese Segmente sind aus produktionstechnischen Gründen bei der Fertigung über kleine Stege verbunden. Die anfängliche Steifigkeit ist dadurch zu erklären. Im Gebrauch brechen die Stege zwischen den Segmenten an ihren Sollbruchstellen und der Protektor wir flexibel und passt sich perfekt der Rückenkontur an. Sozusagen haben dann die Segmente ihre volle Bewegungsfreiheit erreicht und funktionieren in Schnitt gesehen wir eine Kette aus verschiedenen Gliedern."_


----------



## cxfahrer (23. März 2015)

Das heisst man muss die Schokoriegel erst einzeln brechen, bevor man den tragen kann????

Meiner kommt die Tage, da bin ichmal gespannt....


----------



## Sasse82 (23. März 2015)

Ich kann meinen "out of the Box" problemlos komfortabel tragen. Ob der nun über die Zeit noch flexibler wird als er jetzt schon ist kann ich noch nicht sagen.
Aber die Steifigkeit des Protektors ist mir bisher zu keiner Zeit negativ aufgefallen.


----------



## cxfahrer (26. März 2015)

Meine air+ vest blabla heut mal anprobiert (also das Teil ohne die Schulterklappen aber mit allem sonstigen Firlefanz für 169.-€ - die Schulterklappen wollte ich nicht, bringt eh nix):
- die Pölsterchen über Hüfte und Schlüsselbein sind lächerlich
- der Protektor ist nicht arg flexibel und steht im Nacken ab, da lässt sich auch nichts biegen oder brechen
- der Rückenprotektor ist mir (202cm) objektiv zu kurz, aber ausreichend
- die Passform ist mir (schlank) angenehm, kõnnte für Leute mit breiteren Schultern oder Bauch eng werden
- der Reissverschluss kratzt am Hals, ich muss das während ner Tour mal testen warum die hochrutscht
- deutlich leichter als mein AXO Vollplasteteil, aber für Park mit Steinfeldern auch deutlich weniger Schutz
- die Verarbeitung und das Material sind nicht so toll, gleich so ne Gummilasche abgerissen und dreimal den Klett korrigiert fängts schon an zu fusseln. Zumindest die Nähte sehen ok aus. Ich würde dafür nicht mehr wie 90€ zahlen (günstigste Version).


----------



## clemsi (26. März 2015)

fone schrieb:


> @4Stroke
> 
> ...
> 
> _"Danke für deine Mail. Der LITESHIELD BACK PROTECTOR und LITESHIELD AIR+ BACK PROTECTOR bestehen aus einem Schichtaufbau verschiedener Materialien, welche miteinander thermisch „verbacken“ sind. Das Hauptdämpfungsmaterial ist ein hochverdichteter EPS Kern in einer speziellen segmentierten Konstruktion (ähnlich wie eine Schokoladentafel). Diese Segmente sind aus produktionstechnischen Gründen bei der Fertigung über kleine Stege verbunden. Die anfängliche Steifigkeit ist dadurch zu erklären. Im Gebrauch brechen die Stege zwischen den Segmenten an ihren Sollbruchstellen und der Protektor wir flexibel und passt sich perfekt der Rückenkontur an. Sozusagen haben dann die Segmente ihre volle Bewegungsfreiheit erreicht und funktionieren in Schnitt gesehen wir eine Kette aus verschiedenen Gliedern."_



vielen dank für die info- ich werde das bei meinem auch mal beobachten, ggf. provozieren 

@cxfahrer 
das mit dem abstehen im nacken hatte ich auch, als ich das ding noch nicht richtig zurechtgerückt habe- ich will dir das nicht unterstellen, nur is mir das beim ersten tragen passiert und ich habe es zuerst auf den unflexiblen back shield geschoben.


----------



## 4Stroke (27. März 2015)

> @cxfahrer
> das mit dem abstehen im nacken hatte ich auch, als ich das ding noch nicht richtig zurechtgerückt habe- ich will dir das nicht unterstellen, nur is mir das beim ersten tragen passiert und ich habe es zuerst auf den unflexiblen back shield geschoben.



Selbige Erfahrung habe ich auch gemacht. Habe sie aber auch erst 1x für ca. 2 h getragen. "Legt" sich das noch? Muss man den Protektor da vielleicht erwärmen das sich das irgendwie anpasst?


----------



## cxfahrer (28. März 2015)

2h XC Tour gemacht, schön warm die EVOC bei 10°C...
Oben stehts halt ab, naja.
Anziehen und vergessen, ab und zu merkt man dass man ein Styroporbrett auf dem Rücken hat, und mir (202) ist sie in XL 10cm zu kurz, ich muss sie daher immer wieder nach unten ziehen. Ist aber erträglich, durch den verstellbaren Klettgurt hält sich das in Grenzen. Gut dass ich nicht die einfache Version ohne verstellbaren Gurt gekauft hab.
Ich denke mal, für Enduro hätte ich für mich nichts besseres gefunden. Mal sehen was in dem FREERIDE Test steht..


----------



## clemsi (29. März 2015)

wenn das deine enduro weste ist, was trägst du dann im park?


----------



## cxfahrer (30. März 2015)

clemsi schrieb:


> wenn das deine enduro weste ist, was trägst du dann im park?


Hatte bisher immer eine Hartplastikweste mit Prallplatte auch vorn (ein Jacket hätte mir noch schlechter gepasst). Ist halt schwer und schwitzig, aber in so Steinfeldern fühlt man sich doch besser mit massivem Material, wo ein spitzer Stein nicht einfach durchdrückt - ist mir mit einem Oneal Sinner Knieschoner mal passiert, tat höllisch weh.

Ich hab es jetzt hinbekommen, den obersten Steg zu brechen, musste schon ordentlich Kraft aufwenden. Steht jetzt deutlich weniger ab.


----------



## MUFC (30. März 2015)

ist die weste für den park überhaupts geeignet?
ich habe sie vor ca. 4 monaten mal probegetragen und hat wie angegossen gepasst, nicht zu eng, von der länger her perfekt, schulterprotektoren sind auch nicht verrutscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (30. März 2015)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ich hab es jetzt hinbekommen, den obersten Steg zu brechen, musste schon ordentlich Kraft aufwenden. Steht jetzt deutlich weniger ab.



Wie hast du das gemacht? Vom Tragen alleine passiert das ja nicht. Einfach eingerollt?


----------



## cxfahrer (30. März 2015)

Protektor raus, knick knack.

K.A. ob die Weste für den Park "geeignet" ist. Ich denke der Rückenprotektor ist CE zertifiziert- Der Rest ist eh mehr fürs Gemüt, denn ich bin bislang immer so hingefallen, dass eine Weste nicht geholfen hätte (ok, beim Wheelie üben der Rückenprotektor wäre schon nicht verkehrt gewesen). Gegen Schlüsselbeinbruch oder Bänderabriss hilft sowas eher wenig. Gegen einen Milzriss hilft vielleicht eine Prallplatte vorn, wer weiss?

Wenn du für schnelles DH oder Bender-Drops was stabiles suchst, nimm lieber was stabiles aus Hartplastik - aber ob des dann wirklich hilft, keine Ahnung.


----------



## MUFC (4. April 2015)

fahre eher in parks wie leogang, serfaus oder lenzerheide, sprich wo normale sprünge drinn sind und keine übertriebenen.
ich denke, dass ich mir die jacke zulegen werde, trägt sich sehr angenehm und der rückenschutz geht auch bis zum steißbein.


----------



## Bauerhumpel (11. Mai 2015)

Hi,

bin gerade durch Zufall auf den Thread gestoßen und jemand hat auf Seite 1 oder 2 geschrieben, dass die Weste Leatt-Brace kompatibel sein soll. Wie tragt ihr das brace dann? In der Weste, auf der Weste? Also Finne versenken oder Finne auf der Weste?

Das war das einzige was mich bislang vom Kauf abgehalten hat. Hatte auch Evoc per E-Mail kontaktiert, die mir dann mitgeteilt haben das diese Jacke nicht kompatibel sei und es die Funktion der Weste einschränkt... wie auch immer, war halt so.

Zieht ihr euch also alle falsch an, oder ist es euch einfach nur egal? (Also an die LeattBrace-tragende Fraktion)

Grüße


----------



## MUFC (12. Mai 2015)

Bauerhumpel schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bin gerade durch Zufall auf den Thread gestoßen und jemand hat auf Seite 1 oder 2 geschrieben, dass die Weste Leatt-Brace kompatibel sein soll. Wie tragt ihr das brace dann? In der Weste, auf der Weste? Also Finne versenken oder Finne auf der Weste?
> 
> ...



also der verkäufer im shop hat damals gemeint, dass die jacke leatt-brace ist - wobei ich keine habe und keine kaufen werde.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (12. Mai 2015)

Bauerhumpel schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bin gerade durch Zufall auf den Thread gestoßen und jemand hat auf Seite 1 oder 2 geschrieben, dass die Weste Leatt-Brace kompatibel sein soll. Wie tragt ihr das brace dann? In der Weste, auf der Weste? Also Finne versenken oder Finne auf der Weste?
> 
> ...



Das hat bei mir gepasst. Aber ich kann dir nur von der Weste abraten. Nach einem heftigen Abflug ist der Protektor schnell gebrochen und somit unbrauchbar. Ausserdem ist diese angeklettete Steissverlängerung ein absoluter Witz.
Da drückt sich ein kantiger Stein gnadenlos durch den Schlitz zwischen Steissteil und Protektor. Ich dachte mein Rücken bricht durch. Jetzt habe ich ne schöne, lange Narbe überm Steiss. Nie wieder werde ich einen Rückenprotektor kaufen, der nicht am Stück bis über den Steiss geht!


----------



## cxfahrer (13. Mai 2015)

Ganz interessanter Test in der aktuellen FREERIDE dazu.
Der EVOC bekam 9 von 10 Punkten, die Styroporfüllung wurde aber bemängelt und ebenso der Steissbeinschutz.
Der Dainese wurde besser beurteilt, bekam aber auch 9 Punkte.
Die allgemeinen Hinweise der TÜV-Prüferin dazu sind ganz hilfreich. Ein Rückenprotektor schützt nicht gegen ernsthafte (Wirbelsäule) Rückenverletzungen, "nur" gegen Weichteilverletzungen und sowas wie Bruch der Dornfortsätze. Hartplastikprotektoren ohne zusätzliche Dämpfung taugen nichts, da zu hart.

Alle Protektoren sind nach einem Sturz lt. Hersteller zu ersetzen!


----------



## fone (18. Mai 2015)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Das hat bei mir gepasst. Aber ich kann dir nur von der Weste abraten. Nach einem heftigen Abflug ist der Protektor schnell gebrochen und somit unbrauchbar. Ausserdem ist diese angeklettete Steissverlängerung ein absoluter Witz.
> Da drückt sich ein kantiger Stein gnadenlos durch den Schlitz zwischen Steissteil und Protektor. Ich dachte mein Rücken bricht durch. Jetzt habe ich ne schöne, lange Narbe überm Steiss. Nie wieder werde ich einen Rückenprotektor kaufen, der nicht am Stück bis über den Steiss geht!


viele reichen nicht mal ansatzweise bis zum steiss...
hat doch nen vernünftigen job gemacht.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (20. Mai 2015)

fone schrieb:


> viele reichen nicht mal ansatzweise bis zum steiss...
> hat doch nen vernünftigen job gemacht.



Mag sein, dass viele nicht ansatzweise bis zum Steiss reichen. So einen habe ich aber auch nicht gekauft. Wenn er bis zum Steiss reicht, erwarte ich auch auf voller Länge ausreichenden Schutz. Und in dem Fall hat er eben keinen vernünftigen Job gemacht. Ich hatte lediglich Glück, dass nicht mehr passiert ist. Klar, den Rest vom Rücken hat er gut geschützt, aber diese Stelle eben nicht. Das ist effektiv auch eher noch unterer Rücken als Steiss. Dazu kommt noch, dass ich nicht mal mit der Stelle auf die Steinkante aufgekommen bin, sondern der Protektor sich so lange verschiebt, bis die Kante in dem Schlitz einrastet. Das war deutlich zu spüren. Wäre der Protektor durchgehend, hätte die Kante nirgends einrasten und sich nicht durchdrücken können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (20. Mai 2015)

@Mettwurst82
So ganz hab ich den Sturzverlauf und die Konstruktionsdetails auch nicht verstanden.
Der erste Aufprall auf den Stein wurde ja "gedämpft" und deine Wirbelsäule ist heil geblieben, nach dem Aufprall rumrutschen und daraus folgende Verletzungen wirds wohl immer geben.
Du hast was von "Rücken durchbrechen" geschrieben, beim Rumrutschen bzw. Einhaken des Steins in den Steißschutz oder vorher?
Wie ist denn der Steißschutz wo genau fest geklettet?
Ich wollte mir das Evoc Jacket eigentlich auch holen. Die Dämpfung sollte besser sein als bei reinem Hartplastik alá Dainese.
Dainese-Schulterschutz - Einschlag - Peng. Da ist direkt beim ersten Aufprall alles kaputt, ohne Einrasten.


----------



## cxfahrer (20. Mai 2015)

Der ist innen geklettet, auf Höhe unterhalb des Hüftgurts -kann man auf dem Bild erkennen, dass der Steissschutz nicht aus Styropor sondern mehr so Hartplastik mit Schaum ist.
http://www.evocsports.com/images/products/DETAILS/4806-301-PROTECTOR-JACKET-M-dt1-b.jpg

Les den FREERIDE Test.


----------



## fone (20. Mai 2015)

unter dem gurt? das ja mal mist. 

bzw. mal anprobieren. irgendwann.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (20. Mai 2015)

Also zwischen Aufprall und Einrasten passt kein Wimpernschlag. Ich habe den Sturz auf Video. In meinem Album kannst du dir anschauen wie schnell das ging. Meine eigene Wahrnehmung ist im Vergleich dazu zeitlich extrem gedehnt.

Abgesehen davon wann die Kante eingerastet ist. Ein Protektor sollte so etwas nicht genau zur schwächsten Stelle "lenken" egal ob beim Aufprall oder kurz danach.


----------



## seventy7 (20. Mai 2015)

Hat wer den aktuellen Freeride-Artikel zum Thema Protektoren gelesen? Interessant was da zum Thema Schutzwirkung stand... Nur der Testsieger überzeugt mich nicht wirklich bei meiner Entscheidung...


----------



## Mettwurst82 (21. Mai 2015)

Habe mir den Test gerade angeschaut. Habe nun das IXS Cleaver Jacket, welches ziemlich abgeloosed hat bei den Dämpfungswerten. Aber naja, das sind Labortests. Bei meinem Sturz hätte ich lieber den IXS-Dämpfungswert an besagter Stelle gehabt als gefühlt so gut wie gar keine Dämpfung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemsi (22. Mai 2015)

mal ehrlich: gebt ihr was auf solche tests? Das SASTEC zeugs in den Schonern wird auch immer so gelobt- ich kenne nicht nur eine Geschichte, wo sich ein Stein ausgerechnet durch die Aussparungen li/re gebohrt hat. Pech? - Wahrscheinlich, aber in der Praxis eben nicht unmöglich. 
Ebenso die Passform/der Tragekomfort der Protektoren - ich hab die hoch gepriesenen POC an Knien und Ellbogen; haben sich im Laden super angefühlt, aber nach ein paar mal Tragen haben die sich so geweitet, dass ich die schon komplett zuziehen muss (und die Ellbogen wollt ich anfangs erst umtauschen weil ich das Gefühl hatte, die sind zu klein). Von daher...


----------



## fone (22. Mai 2015)

clemsi schrieb:


> mal ehrlich: gebt ihr was auf solche tests? Das SASTEC zeugs in den Schonern wird auch immer so gelobt- ich kenne nicht nur eine Geschichte, wo sich ein Stein ausgerechnet durch die Aussparungen li/re gebohrt hat. Pech? - Wahrscheinlich, aber in der Praxis eben nicht unmöglich.
> Ebenso die Passform/der Tragekomfort der Protektoren - ich hab die hoch gepriesenen POC an Knien und Ellbogen; haben sich im Laden super angefühlt, aber nach ein paar mal Tragen haben die sich so geweitet, dass ich die schon komplett zuziehen muss (und die Ellbogen wollt ich anfangs erst umtauschen weil ich das Gefühl hatte, die sind zu klein). Von daher...


von daher... kann man auf die "erfahrungen" hier im forum von gerade neu gekauften teilen mit sicherheit weniger geben als auf kontrollierte tests.

welche aussparung li/re?

edit:

grad mal nach ixs cleaver gesucht... wieso kauft man sich so eine jacke? 
ich mein, wenn die jetzt total billig wäre... aber.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (22. Mai 2015)

Wieso nicht? Was spricht dagegen?


----------



## fone (27. Mai 2015)

@Mettwurst82
komisch modular. wieso? die hardcore-plastik-jacke wird dann mit kurzen ärmeln auf tour gefahren?
nur gurtänder zur befestigung, wieso kein mesh, zumindest mesh-hemd?
hardcore-plastik im brustbereich.
lauter schnellverschlüsse - falls man mal ne schnelle nummer neben der strecke schieben will. 
features, features, features.
wobei ich nicht rausfinden konnte was  -"Armadillo Duo TM" sind hochwertige Zweikomponenten Protektionsflächen aus schlagabsorbierendem Polypropylen - ist. falls da irgendwelche dämpfungsmaterialien drin sein sollten, wäre das schon mal was. aber dazu wird natürlich nix geschrieben... 

"schlag"absorbierend" klingt aber nur nach standard, hartplastik mit schaumstoff drunter.
Edit: ach, die Dämpfungswerte sind ja scheinbar nicht gut, was hier im thread steht, ok. also nix high-tech.

Trägt sie sich denn bequem? Mit den Gurtbändern auf nackter Haut, sieht unangenehm aus.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (29. Mai 2015)

Die bequemste die ich je hatte und ich hatte schon einige. Und vor allem die erste, die einfach perfekt sitzt und nicht hoch rutscht. Ich fahre sie im Bikepark. Sicher nicht auf Tour. Da reicht mir mein Evoc Rucksack.


----------



## MUFC (7. Juni 2015)

so, hatte gestern meinen ersten, relativ heftigen, sturz mit der evoc-jacke. ich bin auf den oberkörper gefallen und bis auf ein paar prellungen und steinabdrücken ist da relativ wenig passiert (gott sei dank). ich musste zwar eine nacht im krankenhaus bleiben, aber meiner meinung nach hat die weste, obwohl sie vorne relativ "dünn" bestückt ist, gut geschützt.
weiß jemand, ob man protektoren, nach einem sturz von einem kenner ansehen lassen soll, bzgl. geminderten schutz oä?


----------



## fone (8. Juni 2015)

MUFC schrieb:


> so, hatte gestern meinen ersten, relativ heftigen, sturz mit der evoc-jacke. ich bin auf den oberkörper gefallen und bis auf ein paar prellungen und steinabdrücken ist da relativ wenig passiert (gott sei dank). ich musste zwar eine nacht im krankenhaus bleiben, aber meiner meinung nach hat die weste, obwohl sie vorne relativ "dünn" bestückt ist, gut geschützt.
> weiß jemand, ob man protektoren, nach einem sturz von einem kenner ansehen lassen soll, bzgl. geminderten schutz oä?


ruf doch bei evoc an.


----------



## 4Stroke (21. Juni 2015)

Falls noch jemand eine Evoc Protektorenjacke sucht:

Da ich den Downhillsport erstmal auf Eis lege, verkaufe ich meine 1x getragene Evoc Jacke in XL.
Bei Interesse siehe Bikemarkt oder pn.


----------



## Gyver (19. August 2015)

Hey

Ich habe auch mal eine Frage zu der Evoc Weste. Ist es möglich die Rückenprotektoren zu entfernen um dann einen Protektorrucksack zu tragen? Überlege mir die Weste zuzulegen, da ich aber immer mit Evoc Rucksack fahre würde ich gerne den Rückenprotektor bei Touren entfernen. Danke


----------



## Sasse82 (19. August 2015)

Du kannst sie entfernen, mehr Sinn macht es aber den Protektor aus dem Rucksack zu entfernen, denn der von der Weste deckt mehr Fläche ab und sitzt besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gyver (19. August 2015)

An die Möglichkeit habe ich gar nicht gedacht.


----------



## makkasan1 (5. Februar 2016)

Hallo Bikers,

mit sehr großem Interesse habe ich diesen Thread gelesen. War drauf und dran mir die Evoc Protectorjacke zu kaufen.
Aber scheint wohl nicht gerade der große Bringer zu sein.

Aber eurer Meinung nach, was könnt ihr empfehlen, oder welche Protektoren benutzt ihr?

Würde mich als All Mountain - Enduro Fahrer sehen - richtig DH eher nicht. Ich wohne in Irland und die Trails hier sind ein wenig anders und steiniger als bspw. in Deutschland. Durch die (fast ständige Feuchtigkeit) rutscht man ziemlich schnell mal weg.

Suche halt eher was, wo auch ein Brustprotector verbaut ist, der was bringt. 

Hatte ursprünglich an sowas gedacht: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/ie/en/leatt-body-protector-5-5-2016/rp-prod123745
Denke, das ist zu viel des Guten. Hab das Ding mal probiert. Aber man sieht aus wie Double-Hulk.

Habt ihr einen Rat? Euren Input weiß ich sehr zu schätzen!


----------



## beutelfuchs (6. Februar 2016)

Ich bin mit dem Bearsuit ganz zufrieden. Ist kein so laweder Kram wie das Evocteil und die Schulterpads sind halbwegs gross. Ob sie was bringen kann ich allerdings nicht sagen.

https://www.bergzeit.de/sweet-protection-bearsuit-pro-shirt/


----------



## makkasan1 (6. Februar 2016)

Danke für den Tip beutelfuchs. 

Werde mal das Troy Lee Designs BP 7850-HW Short Sleeve Shirt probieren. Find, das ist echt ne schwierige Entscheidung das richtige Teil zu finden - insbesondere, weil es so viel Mist auf dem Markt gibt.

Ehrlich gesagt, der Leatt Body Protector 5.5 ist das beste Teil was ich bisher gefunden habe; denke, das Dinge kann echt was ab. Ist aber halt wirklich nur was für DH und Motocross.


----------



## PSY~CHO~PATH (6. Februar 2016)

Servus makkasan1,

ich habe die Leatt Body Vest 3DF AirFit und nutze sie für DH und Enduro: http://www.leatt.com/shop/body-prot...per-body-soft-adult/body-vest-3df-airfit.html 
Von der Passform und vom Tragekompfort die Beste die ich bisher hatte. Schwitzen tu ich mit jeder. Gibt es auch langärmlig: http://www.leatt.com/shop/body-prot...ody-soft-adult/body-protector-3df-airfit.html
Für mich war auch mitentscheidend, daß mein DBX 5.5 vernünftig passt. In diesem Fall braucht man auch keine Gurte, es wird einfach durch die Weste in Position gehalten.

Greetings to Ireland


----------



## makkasan1 (6. Februar 2016)

Danke PSY~CHO~PATH. Die Leatt Vest schau ich mir mal an. Ich schätze mal das diese Weste ein guter Kompromiss ist. Wie würdest du die Schutzwirkung bewerten? Und passt das Ding auch unter ein Jersey ohne auszusehen wie Hulk?


----------



## PSY~CHO~PATH (6. Februar 2016)

Die Weste trägt nicht auf, lässt sich unter nem Jersey oder T-Shirt sehr gut tragen. Sollte direkt auf der Haut getragen werden und verrutscht so auch nicht. Vom Gefühl und der Bewegungsfreiheit her gesehen, viel angenehmer als die Hartpalstikpanzer. An Brust und Rücken kann man auch einzelne Pads entfernen. Es sind jeweils 3 Lagen vorhanden. Nur der Hüftschutz ist fest vernäht. Was die Schutzwirkung betrifft, kommt es darauf an, wie bzw. wo man stürzt. In ein Steinfeld würde ich mich nicht freiwillig katapultieren. Ich sehe die Schutzwirkung ähnlich, wie bei den 3do-Knieschonern.


----------



## makkasan1 (6. Februar 2016)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Ich meine zu behaupten, dass es hier in Irland wesentlich steiniger ist. Wenn man auf einem Waldtrail unterwegs ist, dann begegen ein ziemlich viele große Brocken. Nun bin ich auch nicht wirklich DH Fahrer (die höchsten "Berge" in meiner Nähe sind max. 550m hoch). Geplant ist ein neues Bike, und da möchte ich einfach etwas mehr machen.

Also, doch lieber Hartschale? Wie gesagt, der Leatt Body Protektor 5.5 wäre im Prinzip das was ich gern hätte. So wie ich das Ding einschätze, könnte man sich bestimmt auch in einem Steinfeld legen. Nur das Ding ist riesig, schwer und heitzt einem ein (wobei das bei den Temperaturen hier ganz gut ist). Gibt es denn so etwas, nur leichter und nicht so "bulky" á la Hulk?

Bin für Ideen dankbar. Grüße nach Deutschland.


----------



## Kadauz (9. Februar 2016)

Schau Dir mal die POC Spine VDP 2.0 Jacket an. Ist eine der wenigen Protektorjacken, die bei großer Beweglichkeit noch einen ordentlichen Brustschutz haben. Die Schulter und Ellbogenpads sind sehr dick und dürften auch Steinen Paroli bieten können. Der Rückenprotektor sowieso.

Ich fahre sie auch erst seit 1-2 Monaten, bin seitdem aber noch nicht gestürzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## makkasan1 (12. Februar 2016)

Hallo Kadauz, vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Der POC VDP scheint ne feine Sache - aber für meine Zwecke viel zu teuer. Für richtig DH würde ich das Ding in Betracht ziehen, aber für Enduro...

Habe mir jetzt das 661 Rage Pressure Suit Protectorjacket zugelegt. Bin damit zufrieden. Wenn ich mich mit der Zeit vom Fahren her steigere, schau ich mit den POC VDP noch einmal genauer an - aber derzeitiger Favorit fr DH ist einzig und allein Leatt Body Protector 5.5.

Weiterhin alles Gute und sturzfreie Fahrten.


----------



## equipe-r1 (28. April 2016)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Ich bin mit dem Bearsuit ganz zufrieden. Ist kein so laweder Kram wie das Evocteil und die Schulterpads sind halbwegs gross. Ob sie was bringen kann ich allerdings nicht sagen.
> 
> https://www.bergzeit.de/sweet-protection-bearsuit-pro-shirt/



Kannst du dazu was sagen, ob man dazu ein neck brace anziehen kann?


----------



## beutelfuchs (28. April 2016)

Leider nein.


----------



## Paavo04 (26. Mai 2016)

Also ich bin am Wochende mit der Evoc Weste über den Lenker und habe mir sofort das Schlüsselbein gebrochen, da die Evoc hier null schutz hat.


----------



## Kadauz (26. Mai 2016)

Paavo04 schrieb:


> Also ich bin am Wochende mit der Evoc Weste über den Lenker und habe mir sofort das Schlüsselbein gebrochen, da die Evoc hier null schutz hat.


Davor kann dich eigentlich keine Weste schützen, die einigermaßen tragbar ist. Die Energie vom Aufprall muss ja irgendwo hin. Das Polster kann die nicht komplett aufnehmen. Was die Weste verhindert, sind z.B. Sehnenrisse und Brüche an der Schulter.

Schnelle Genesung wünsch ich Dir!


----------



## fone (30. Mai 2016)

Genau, das kann nicht geschützt werden.

Aber auch die Schulter kann nicht komplett geschützt werden. Zumindest konnte das meine Dainese(oder 661, weiß nimmer genau) Protektor Jacke nicht
Wenn man Schulter voraus stumpf einschlägt, muss die Energie irgendwo hin. Bei der Evoc wird etwas Energie absorbiert durch das SasTec Zeug. Der Rest der Energie muss trotzdem irgendwohin und bewegt die Schulter weiter. Zack - Bänder ab.

Im Schnäppchenjägerthread wurde ein Link zu Sportokay gepostet. Mit Gutschein-Code gibst die Evoc Jacket dann für ~227€


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemsi (31. Mai 2016)

Ich hab im Urlaub seitlich mit der Schulter einen Baum getroffen (ohne Evoc Jacket) und durch die Kompression das Schlüsselbein nahe der Schulter gebrochen. Das ist jetzt zwar reine Spekulation, aber aufgrund vorheriger Erfahrungen mit Stürzen MIT der Evoc (beispielsweise auf die Seite) hätte in diesem Fall das Schulterpolster sicher gute Dienste geleistet. 
Aber in den meisten anderen Szenarien gibt es keinen wirksamen Schutz für das Schlüsselbein; da kann die Weste nichts dafür, denn diese täuscht diesen Schutz ja auch nicht vor - das sieht man ja beim Kauf.


----------



## fone (1. Juni 2016)

Kommt halt auch immer auf die Energie an... bei mir waren auch noch 5 Rippen durch.


----------



## clemsi (2. Juni 2016)

Uff, das ist fies! Ich wollte gerade schreiben, dass es dafür auch nicht wirklich einen wirksamen Schutz gibt, dann kam mir aber die POC mit der großen Platte vorne vor mein inneres Auge- aber das ist im Vgl. zur Evoc halt noch mal ein anderes Kaliber.


----------



## Paavo04 (2. Juni 2016)

Bei mir hat der Helm hat wohl mein Schlüsselbein zertrümmert, es hätte wohl nur eine
Leatt Fusion https://www.paavo.com/leatt-fusion-vest-3-0.html oder zumindest Nec Brace verhindern können

Hier das Video:


----------



## zymnokxx (27. Januar 2017)

Kurze Frage zur Größe: Bei 170cm Körpergröße und 65Kg, soll ich Größe S nehmen? Klar kommt es auch noch auf Rücklänge etc. an, wollte hier nur mal in die Runde fragen, wie die Erfahrungen sind. Hab leider keinen Shop in der Nähe zum anprobieren.


----------



## Mody (27. Januar 2017)

Bestelle es bei Amazon da kannst es wieder zurückschicken. Habe es auch so gemacht. Denke S ist gut.


----------



## zymnokxx (27. Januar 2017)

Mody schrieb:


> Bestelle es bei Amazon da kannst es wieder zurückschicken. Denke S ist gut.


Danke für die Einschätzung. Hatte ich mir auch gedacht S zu nehmen. Mit 170cm bin ich genau an der Grenze zwischen S und M laut Größentabelle.


----------



## Titanbein1302 (27. Januar 2017)

Ich hätte eine in M, ein/zweimal benutzt benutzt.
Interesse?
PN an mich
Bin auch 1,70, wiege nur bischen mehr, knapp 72 kg.


----------



## MUFC (29. Januar 2017)

bin 1.80 und habe m, da mir s viel zu kurz war.
bitte beachte auch, dass die jacke beim fahren (durch haltung) hochrutscht. die idiotische verkäuferin hat mir s empfohlen, die selber keine ahnung hatte - ich leider auch noch nicht. beim fahren habe ich es dann gemerkt. wenn man eine zwischengröße hat, ist das immer blöd. da du doch 10 cm kleiner bist, würde ich auch mal s nehmen. wenn du sie hast, streck die arme hoch, auch die schultern, beug dich nach vorne und schau, ob die jacke immer noch bis zum steissbein abschließt.


----------



## zymnokxx (30. Januar 2017)

MUFC schrieb:


> bin 1.80 und habe m, da mir s viel zu kurz war.
> bitte beachte auch, dass die jacke beim fahren (durch haltung) hochrutscht. die idiotische verkäuferin hat mir s empfohlen, die selber keine ahnung hatte - ich leider auch noch nicht. beim fahren habe ich es dann gemerkt. wenn man eine zwischengröße hat, ist das immer blöd. da du doch 10 cm kleiner bist, würde ich auch mal s nehmen. wenn du sie hast, streck die arme hoch, auch die schultern, beug dich nach vorne und schau, ob die jacke immer noch bis zum steissbein abschließt.


Danke für den Tipp. Ich werde berichten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSVF (26. August 2017)

Hab letztens die Jacke mit nem Atlas Brace versucht, war ganz ok (wenn ich Idiot den Rucksack nicht noch angehabt hätte). Anyway, mich irritiert grad das FAQ auf der Evoc Seite:


> *Are EVOC PROTECTOR BACKPACKS neck brace compatible?*
> No, when using a neck brace, the neck extension of the neck brace and the EVOC protector would lie on top of each other, which may impact on the EVOC protector's function.


----------



## Dr.Bob (29. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mir die Evoc Protektor jacket auch mal im Laden angeschaut. Sitzt echt hervorragend im Gegensatz zu manch anderen. Aber das ist bei mir eher Figurtechnisch das Problem, 1,87 groß aber sehr schmal.....Würdet ihr dieses Jacket als Bikepark tauglich einstufen? Ich würde sagen Schultern und Rücken aufjedenfall aber die Brustpartie ist schon sehr dünn. Funktionieren die Brustprotektoren ausreichend bei einem Aufschlag?
Ich finde es super das man die Schulterprotektoren mit den Bändern verschieben kann.


----------



## Mody (29. Juli 2018)

Ich ziehe ihn im Park an. Zieh doch einen Brustpanzer darüber


----------



## Dr.Bob (29. Juli 2018)

Dann muss ich ja nochmal was drüber ziehen! Machst du das so? Wenn ja mit welchem Brustpanzer? Taugt der originale der da verbaut ist Indemfall nicht so viel? Soll ja hart werden das Zeug bei einem Aufprall....ist aber halt schon sehr dünn.


----------



## Mody (29. Juli 2018)

Ich glaube nicht das das sich verhärtet. Nein ich ziehe nichts drüber. Man kann nicht immer alles im Leben schützen.


----------



## MUFC (30. Juli 2018)

ich trage die jacke seit 4 jahren im bikepark und sie ist perfekt.
auf die brust bin ich noch nie gefallen, allerdings soll der brustbereich das nur "abfedern".


----------



## Dr.Bob (30. Juli 2018)

Ok...alles klar, super!


----------

